# Ubuntu for Android



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Are any of our devs looking into doing this with their ROMS at this time?

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

My impression was that this is available only for OEM-type licensing?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Would be cool if they worked with community developers too...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

When is the Ubuntu dropping. Me want

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbies7897 (Nov 9, 2011)

Huh. It's like web top only nicer and more vanilla-looking. I like the idea of that.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm no developer but wouldn't it be just replacing webtop with this?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Borrax said:


> I'm no developer but wouldn't it be just replacing webtop with this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe they already have this over at xda. I could be wrong but I remember seeing something about it months ago.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's the link if you want to check it out. I've never used it so I don't know anything more about it other than you will need to know how to use adb. 
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1281722

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

